# Which foundation stay put? No-transfer foundation needed!



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 19, 2010)

NEED your help again, updated in number 13.

  	I am such an idiot. I always mess up my foundation because I keep touching my face and nose. Does anyone know a foundation that stays on the face and doesn't transfer when you touch it? I have combination skin and I am NC25. Really don't care which brand it is, as long as it stays on my face.


----------



## xxainixx (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Which foundation stay put? Can't help toucing my face*

estee lauder double wear? =)


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Which foundation stay put? Can't help toucing my face*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxainixx* 

 
_estee lauder double wear? =)_

 
Thanks. I'll try to get a sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anybody else with suggestions?


----------



## Growing Wings (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Which foundation stay put? Can't help toucing my face*

Clarins' Everlasting Foundation is one of the longest lasting foundations I've tried so far.  And it doesn't feel as heavy to wear as Double Wear.


----------



## anita22 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Which foundation stay put? Can't help toucing my face*

Have you tried MAC Studio Fix (fluid or powder - I prefer fluid)?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Which foundation stay put? Can't help toucing my face*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Have you tried MAC Studio Fix (fluid or powder - I prefer fluid)?_

 
Yes that's what I'm using now and have been for ages. I like it, but it still rubs off. Especially on the tip of my nose.


----------



## AmandDUR (Feb 19, 2010)

another vote for estee lauder double wear!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 19, 2010)

Revlon ColorStay or Estee Lauder DoubleWear.  DoubleWear is FULL coverage, so best used with a light hand.


----------



## ilexica (Feb 21, 2010)

Doublewear is amazing, but yes, definitely full coverage. I usually mix it with moisturiser or apply with something like the 187.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2010)

revlon colour stay lasts all day on me! no smudging or transfering!


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 21, 2010)

Estee Lauder Double Wear gets my vote as well , but as the OP had said , the way you apply will also make a difference . Moisturizer before applying the foundation  and buffing in the foundation well with a stippling brush/kabuki will also help


----------



## Zephyra (Feb 22, 2010)

There are parts of my face that I tend to touch or rub when I'm working or concentrating on something without realizing it, too, except I end up breaking myself out in those spots--ack!  I've been able to weaken the habit a bit by putting big globs of clay mask or goopy facial treatments on those areas when I'm working from home and nobody can see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  After getting sticky globs of "soothing  stress relief gel mask" of some kind on my hands a few times, I start to think first....  Trying something like that might help you to get more mileage out of your foundation, too, depending on how, when, and why you find yourself touching your face.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 23, 2010)

It's been some time since I made this thread, but I need your help again. I have improved a lot. First of all I am better at not touching my face. And second I have found an amazing foundation, The Maybelline Superstay just last and last on me, like you wouldn't believe it.

  	BUT there's not a very well colourmatch for me. They are all too dark and too pink. I need something very light and very yellow. My closest match is probably MUFE 117 in colour.

  	Any recommendations? I need something very long-wearing, and MUFE is just not that for me even though it looks great on me. So I am looking for a MUFE 117 that's long-wearing please :-D


----------



## anita22 (Nov 23, 2010)

If you need something quite light, then perhaps try the new Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Longwear foundation... it has a pretty good shade range. Plus, Bobbi's foundations pretty much all lean towards being yellow-toned.



Katjamo said:


> It's been some time since I made this thread, but I need your help again. I have improved a lot. First of all I am better at not touching my face. And second I have found an amazing foundation, The Maybelline Superstay just last and last on me, like you wouldn't believe it.
> 
> BUT there's not a very well colourmatch for me. They are all too dark and too pink. I need something very light and very yellow. My closest match is probably MUFE 117 in colour.
> 
> Any recommendations? I need something very long-wearing, and MUFE is just not that for me even though it looks great on me. So I am looking for a MUFE 117 that's long-wearing please :-D


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd still suggest EL Double Wear, but try their LIGHT formula.  Caution:  the shade range in the light formula is smaller than in the regular Double Wear formula.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 17, 2010)

I use and recommend YSL Teint Resist.  It works amazing for my very oily acne prone skin. Best of all it does not transfer onto clothing or melt off my face and no break outs which is always a plus!


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 26, 2010)

I love my Cover FX foundation.  It's totally good covereage, and does not transfer at all with some of the Setting FX setting powder on top!


----------

